# Parkings Aires etc in France and mailand europe



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Jut bought the campingcar-infos DVD. fantastic resource of aires , parkings, aires on autoroute with PDA version and GPS coords on the DVD handy if you cant get online as its a dvd copy of their whole site.
Head over to www.campingcar-infos.com to try online
Its a good supplement to the very useful database here.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Snap, received mine today. Also I believe it's updated every 2 months, so you can purchase just before your trip to ensure it's bang up to date


Andrew


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I too love their site, I have the book and was debating about the DVD . 

I went on there yesterday and was trawling though all the places we intend visiting in the next 3 months, trouble was on 90% of them it said this site is not on the DVD it left me wondering why if they are updated so often where so many left off the DVD. 

Any idea?

Mandy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> I went on there yesterday and was trawling though all the places we intend visiting in the next 3 months, trouble was on 90% of them it said this site is not on the DVD it left me wondering why if they are updated so often where so many left off the DVD.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Mandy


Can you give me a couple of examples and I'll check it out

Andrew


----------

